# GOA - Gold Anomaly



## blueroo (18 December 2006)

GOA has just announced a non-renounceable rights issue at 11 cents per new share. Seeing that the current price is 9.3 cents per share, does this mean they are expecting the sp to increase before the rights issue?

Maybe an ann. coming out soon! I would have thought the strategy would be to make the ann. first and then announce the rights issue. Can anyone shed some light on this?

thanks


----------



## Sean K (10 January 2007)

*Re: GOA - Gold Aura*

Just released significant results.

Might go up a bit.

Might be worth looking at for a quick trade, if you can. 

Will be interesting to watch anyway.

Still in preopen.


----------



## Sean K (10 January 2007)

*Re: GOA - Gold Aura*

Looks like it'll go up about 80% on open.   

(I'm not trying to get any, just watching with interest)


----------



## Sean K (10 January 2007)

*Re: GOA - Gold Aura*

LOL!!

Every stock available was bought on open!


----------



## Sean K (10 January 2007)

*Re: GOA - Gold Aura*

Well that was interesting. Opened up 110% and is now being sold down.

Sorry this was a monologue, I just thought it was interesting to see something like that. I never have before, quite amazing.

Not sure where this stock will go now. Might be worth checking the ann though. I dare say the punters who picked this up at the top will have singed their fingers slightly, for now.


----------



## SevenFX (10 January 2007)

*Re: GOA - Gold Aura*

Kennas you can be the only one hogging this thread, so thought I'll join you.   

This suckers moving fast...so hold on..


----------



## SevenFX (10 January 2007)

*Re: GOA - Gold Aura*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Well that was interesting. Opened up 110% and is now being sold down.
> 
> Not sure where this stock will go now. Might be worth checking the ann though. I dare say the punters who picked this up at the top will have singed their fingers slightly, for now.




K.

You may like to check out USA on first day of oversubscribed which listed at 20, opened at 30, and headed down 4 .22c b4 closing at 24c.

Not on ann news, but same pattern b4 open.

EDIT: Look at USA Now in few short months.


----------



## SevenFX (10 January 2007)

*Re: GOA - Gold Aura*

My Turn K.

Buyers want to bring it below 15c to 14.5 (expect small selloff there) which is low of day (so far) hence standoff.

Strong resistance at 16c, which becomes support (obvious) when sp over that..


----------



## Sean K (10 January 2007)

*Re: GOA - Gold Aura*



			
				SevenFX said:
			
		

> My Turn K.
> 
> Buyers want to bring it below 15c to 14.5 (expect small selloff there) which is low of day (so far) hence standoff.
> 
> Strong resistance at 16c, which becomes support (obvious) when sp over that..



SevenFX
Yeah, looks to be pivoting between .15 and .16 ish....

Will be interesting to see how the market behaves once the results are analysed. 3.5m @ 94 g/t au and 1m @217 g/t au sounds ok within the overall results.

There's a bit of a gap to fill here:


----------



## blobbob (10 January 2007)

*Re: GOA - Gold Aura*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> T
> 
> . 3.5m @ 94 g/t au and 1m @217 g/t au sounds ok within the overall results.
> :




its AG not au


----------



## Sean K (10 January 2007)

*Re: GOA - Gold Aura*



			
				blobbob said:
			
		

> its AG not au



Aaah, thanks for correcting that. That's not really that great then is it?


----------



## SevenFX (10 January 2007)

*Re: GOA - Gold Aura*

Strong resistance on GOA at .16 atm.... but def in watch list.


----------



## Out Too Soon (12 February 2007)

*Re: GOA - Gold Aura*

So the rights issue was under-subscribed, looks like the board was over confident about the effect the ann would have. With the gold price going up again/still I wonder how long before these guys actually plan to get something out of the ground.


----------



## powerkoala (17 May 2007)

*Re: GOA - Gold Aura*

announcement just out
quite a nice grade for gold
also looking good on the chart though
any other opinion?


----------



## Ruprect (21 May 2007)

*Re: GOA - Gold Aura*



powerkoala said:


> announcement just out
> quite a nice grade for gold
> also looking good on the chart though
> any other opinion?




I agree, looks like some good results there, and some more assays to come. Hasnt done anything for the SP which is a bit of a surprise. 

Got a brief run today in The Australian.

"Gold Aura (GOA) has unveiled some impressive results from its Gameta Gold Project on Fergusson Island, Papua New Guinea. The best interval from diamond drilling was 2.79m at 35.3gpt and 28.6gpt of silver, which began at the relatively shallow depth of 57.11m."

I dont mind the look at all of that 35.3 gpt au.


----------



## alphman (29 May 2007)

*Re: GOA - Gold Aura*

Is my screen playing up or did someone sell off 72 options at $0.035 for a measly $2.52! 

What the?


----------



## greggy (20 July 2007)

*Re: GOA - Gold Aura*

GOA announced to the ASX today that they have decided to go ahead with their 30% interest in the Sao Chico Project which is in Brazil. They also have an option to acquire a further 30%, increasing overall interest to 60%.
Initial sampling returned spectacular grades of up to 304 g/t gold, 283 g/t silver, 52.8% lead, 15.9% zinc and 1.81% copper.
Gold Aura Limited (GOA) has also recently advised that diamond drilling has re-commenced on the Company’s 100% owned Croydon Project following a delay resulting from further unseasonal rain. Drilling is currently being focussed on the A2 magnetic anomaly within the Wallabadah EPM 13775 where hole A2-001 last year discovered significant poymetallic vein style mineralisation under some 115 metres of younger cover rocks. Discovery hole A2-001 intersected significant levels of zinc, tin, silver and copper including;
. 133m at 1.1% zinc, 18.4 g/t silver, 0.15% tin and 0.35% copper and
. 5.05 m at 8.0% zinc, 180 g/t silver, 0.57% copper and 0.58% tin
As a result of this exciting new discovery, a program of up to 20 holes is planned to adequately test the A2 anomaly. Two rigs are now operating to accelerate the program.
DYOR


----------



## greggy (21 July 2007)

*Re: GOA - Gold Aura*

GOA is one of the most overlooked resource stocks around. Besides the Brazil Project, GOA is heading towards a million gold ounce resource at Ferguson Island, PNG (at last count it was 880,000 ounces of gold). GOA has a 80% interest in a gold project in Southern Bayankol, Kazakhstan. They have a large are in which previous work has discovered significant surface Au mineralisation. Located within the Central Asian Black Shale Gold Belt that contains some of the largest gold deposits in the world. Extension into China secured under tenement cover.
They are also drilling as we speak at Croydon (100%), an exciting new poly-metallic mineralised system discovered under cover sediment north of Croydon in NW Qld. Discovery hole intersected 133m at 1.1% zinc, 18.4 g/t silver, 0.15% tin and 0.35% copper and 5.05m at 8% zinc, 180 g/t silver, o.57% copper and 0.58% tin. When the initial exciting results came out GOA doubled in price. It has since drifted back to 10c. 
GOA is cashed up after its recent rights issue and placements arranged via Martin Place Securities. Martin Place Securities have a good reputation for being able to spot winners in the junior resource sector.
All of their projects have considerable potential to become company makers.
DYOR


----------



## alankew (21 July 2007)

*Re: GOA - Gold Aura*

Current price of gold wont do this sector any harm either Greggy as you have already stated on the Gold thread.Gold,Iron,Moly,U-but not enough money to invest in all these shares


----------



## greggy (21 July 2007)

*Re: GOA - Gold Aura*



alankew said:


> Current price of gold wont do this sector any harm either Greggy as you have already stated on the Gold thread.Gold,Iron,Moly,U-but not enough money to invest in all these shares




Hi Alankew,

This stock has been well and truly overlooked.  Its cashed up and has resources of 880,000 ounces of gold in PNG. It also has other interesting projects overseas in Brazil and Kazakstan.
Don't also forget that drilling is currently underway at its Croydon Project in Qld. 
DYOR


----------



## Ruprect (21 July 2007)

*Re: GOA - Gold Aura*

Have to agree with you there Greggy. Only about 100m shares on offer, and some very exciting projects. Ive held the oppies here for a while, nice to see them rise quite well yesterday on decent volume.

I mean seriously, "304 g/t gold, 283 g/t silver, 52.8% lead, 15.9% zinc and 1.81% copper." Even as surface sampling, its pretty damn impressive.

Id be surprised if we didnt see some more movement here as the market becomes aware of this one.


----------



## alankew (21 July 2007)

*Re: GOA - Gold Aura*

Would be interested in Techies opinion on this.To my inexperienced eye it would appear that it isnt too late to get on this,maybe even at a few ticks lower than the current sp.Well spotted Greggy


----------



## greggy (22 July 2007)

*Re: GOA - Gold Aura*



alankew said:


> Would be interested in Techies opinion on this.To my inexperienced eye it would appear that it isnt too late to get on this,maybe even at a few ticks lower than the current sp.Well spotted Greggy



Hi Alankew,

I try to spot overlooked whenever possible. That's where you can find some of the biggest potential gains.  I've been watching this stock for a while.  I thought Friday's announcement was yet another positive. GOA has good potential on a number of fronts with all of its interesting overseas projects and also at Croydon where its currently drilling. Please also note that Buffalo Gold, a TSX listed stock, has recently acquired a 4.9% interest, via its Australian subsidiary.  Apparently it owns leases not too far away from GOA's Croydon Project.
DYOR


----------



## greggy (22 July 2007)

*Re: GOA - Gold Aura*



Ruprect said:


> Have to agree with you there Greggy. Only about 100m shares on offer, and some very exciting projects. Ive held the oppies here for a while, nice to see them rise quite well yesterday on decent volume.
> 
> I mean seriously, "304 g/t gold, 283 g/t silver, 52.8% lead, 15.9% zinc and 1.81% copper." Even as surface sampling, its pretty damn impressive.
> 
> Id be surprised if we didnt see some more movement here as the market becomes aware of this one.



Hi Ruprect,

Totally agreed.  I bought options on Friday as I decided to go for increased leverage.  The exercise price is only 13c and the expiry date is Mar 09.  
Although still very early days, the rock chip sample results from its Brazil Project were very impressive.  Don't forget  that GOA also already has a resource of 880,000 ounces of gold in PNG. Throw in its other projects and you're looking at a overlooked gold stock.  
DYOR


----------



## greggy (23 July 2007)

*Re: GOA - Gold Aura*

From today's Pure Speculation column (written by Robin Bromby) in The Australian "Now there's Gold Aura. Although its main priority is its Croydon base metals discovery in northern Queensland, and it is concurrently exploring in Papua New Guinea (where, while wide, the gold intersections are so far on the low side in terms of grade), Gold Aura can move to 60per cent of the Sao Chico property in the Amazon region. Grab sampling from a small shaft has returned some pretty mouth-watering grades: 304 grams/tonne gold, 283g/t silver, 52.8 per cent lead, 15.9 per cent zinc and 1.81 per cent copper. Sao Chico lies within what is known as the Tapajos gold province where, between 1958 and 1993, an estimated 18 million ounces of gold were extracted."
DYOR


----------



## greggy (25 July 2007)

*Re: GOA - Gold Aura*

Drilling update - Croydon Project, announced 24 Jul 07.
Key points:
- Polymetallic vein mineralisation intersected in 2 new holes at Croydon
- The mineralised system has now been intersected over a zone at least 400 metres in width and 850 metres in length.
DYOR


----------



## alphman (15 October 2007)

*Re: GOA - Gold Aura*

GOA recently (10/11/07) did a placement of 10,750,000 ordinaries at $0.08 with 4,300,000 free attaching options (1 option for 2.5 ordinaries subscribed, expiring 31 March 2009, exercisable at $0.13 per option) to various professional and sophisticated investors.  This was at absolutely no discount to the share price at the time.

Heads are up 15% so far, oppies up 17%.  Apart from the abovementioned, I have no other explanation for today's interest.  Anyone care to comment?


----------



## arkady (15 October 2007)

*Re: GOA - Gold Aura*

Drill results could be coming up very soon? Maybe Gameta or Sao Chico? I wonder if Greggy is still on this one.


----------



## arkady (15 October 2007)

*Re: GOA - Gold Aura*

As per Announcement 7 Sept 07 :

ABOUT GOLD AURA LIMITED
Gold Auras’ principal activity is the global exploration for world class mineral resources. Its current focus is directed towards a follow-up drilling program of the newly discovered polymetallic mineralisation at Croydon, the resource infill drilling program at Gameta and the commencement of exploration at Sao Chico in Brazil. Gold Aura is also actively continuing with exploration on its promising gold projects in Kazakhstan and China.


----------



## alphman (15 October 2007)

*Re: GOA - Gold Aura*

Just realised I specified the wrong date in my previous post.  Should be 10/10/07 when the ann was made re placement.  



alphman said:


> GOA recently (10/11/07) did a placement of 10,750,000 ordinaries at $0.08 with 4,300,000 free attaching options (1 option for 2.5 ordinaries subscribed, expiring 31 March 2009, exercisable at $0.13 per option) to various professional and sophisticated investors.  This was at absolutely no discount to the share price at the time.
> 
> Heads are up 15% so far, oppies up 17%.  Apart from the abovementioned, I have no other explanation for today's interest.  Anyone care to comment?


----------



## greggy (15 October 2007)

*Re: GOA - Gold Aura*



arkady said:


> Drill results could be coming up very soon? Maybe Gameta or Sao Chico? I wonder if Greggy is still on this one.



Hi Arkady,

I recently sold out of GOA.  I was disappointed with the market's reaction to what I thought was good news coming out of its PNG's gold project.  The key now with GOA is its Croydon Project. Thus far the results have been encouraging. All they need is some further high grade intersections to help increase market interest.  The company's recent placement was certainly good timing. This is still very much an interesting stock, its just that I was losing some patience and have moved over to the iron ore sector where I'm on the lookout for some overlooked situations.
DYOR


----------



## arkady (16 October 2007)

*Re: GOA - Gold Aura*

Greggy,
There wasn't much of a reaction to the Croyden drilling update last week. Is Zinc and Silver on the outer atm? Sao Chico should have some serious upside to the sp if GOA can backup the sampling (nice grades as pointed out by you earlier) with similiar drill results. I'm still holding with GOA on multiple projects.


----------



## arkady (23 October 2007)

*Re: GOA - Gold Aura*

Just found out that Mark Pratt is now (26/09/07) a Director of both GOA and UCL. Very similar company profile write up between websites about Mark. Both companies into zinc and silver. Also Austex Mining which is owned by ex GOA director Rob Murdoch who is director of JAB Technologies has shares in both companies.

Only random research so may not be anything significant, just something to fill in the time as not much happening with GOA atm.

p.s UCL has top 20 shareholders owning 77% which is fairly high.


----------



## Miner (16 June 2008)

*Re: GOA - Gold Aura*

I noticed there was no posting on GOA since last Oct 07
The MPS raised 12.5 mil shares at 4 cents and now the share price has dropped to 3.3 cents last week

Does any one still hold some research on this GOA and would like to share bad or good part of this from short term or long term perspective ?


Regards


----------



## jonnohowe (24 July 2009)

*Re: GOA - Gold Aura*

The strength in the US$ gold price is reinforcing the view of a resumption in the bull market for commodities after the sell off in 2008 that marked the first major pause in the 10 year bull market since the low in the oil price in Dec Qtr 1998.

The  US$ has resumed its bear market against the major currencies and the gold price is responding.  GOLD price should be well in excess of US$1000/oz in the very near future.

The latest development is the merger announced between Gold Aura and NSX-listed Anomaly Resources to bring together two companies with a high quality portfolio of exploration and development assets to be renamed `Gold Anomaly’.

Anomaly Resources has the Crater Mountain Project as its key asset.  The company is led by Mr Peter McNab who is credited with being a major part of the discovery teams responsible for finding large deposits Lihir Island, Misima, Wafi and Freida River.   

McNab thinks Crater Mountain has the potential to be a multimillion oz deposit.  Crater Mountain also has potential for near term production of gold from at-surface high grade mineralization. 

Gold Aura itself has two gold projects with possible million oz deposits.  

The Sao Chico project in Brazil has high grade(+10g/t) mineralization that can be brought into production at a rate of 20-30,000ozpa before end 2009 with very low (<US$400/oz) operating costs.  GOA has a 100% interest subject to a 40% Net Profit Interest with a local miner.   This would mean cash earnings of A$7m net to GOA on 20,000ozpa and US$900/oz. (GOA is only capitalized at A$3.8m prior to the current capital raising and merger)

The Fergusson Island project has potential for a multi-million oz gold deposit based on mineralization found to date.   Canadian company BacTech Mining Corp has acquired 10% of the project for C$1m and will earn up to 50% by spending another C$1.5m within two years.   BacTech can buy the remaining 50% for C$7-10m.

A 2 year convertible note with 10% yeild is being put together by MPS.


----------



## wanlad1 (17 December 2009)

*Re: GOA - Gold Aura*

GOA is a buy in my books at these prices, once into production next year with SAO Chico in Brazil very low costs this will pay the way to Crater Mountain later in the year.  The announcement today claims all is progressing well for production in Early March.


----------



## boronia (21 December 2009)

*Re: GOA - Gold Aura*



wanlad1 said:


> GOA is a buy in my books at these prices, once into production next year with SAO Chico in Brazil very low costs this will pay the way to Crater Mountain later in the year.  The announcement today claims all is progressing well for production in Early March.




wanlad1, I agree with you the sp for GOA should re-rate next year. See also a quote from Robin Bromby's 'Pure Speculation' column

What continues to bemuse Pure Speculation is the price of Gold Anomaly. The stock is sitting at just 3.4c and the company today updated on its two main gold interests. GOA is only three months away from gold production in Brazil, with cash costs a comfortable $US340/oz. Moreover, it is about to start earthworks at the potentially huge Crater Mountain project in Papua New Guinea ahead of drilling next year. Who knows with drilling, but apparently there’s a very high confidence level within the company about this PNG venture. Very high. One to watch.


----------



## boronia (29 December 2009)

*Re: GOA - Gold Aura*

If anyone is interested in EV/resource oz as a metric for comparing gold stocks then here's another perspective on this stock taken from the Chairman's Address (Nov09).


----------



## Putty7 (30 December 2009)

*Re: GOA - Gold Aura*

Got a few of these last week looking for a March-April run, a lot of upside for a small cap gold explorer soon to be producer, The Sao Chico Gold Project in Brasil cranks up in March with an estimated $340 USD production cost for 20,000 ounce per annum production, Crater Mountain in PNG is setting up to commence drilling next year and Market Cap is still low at 29 million with very minor debt. Its just my opinion but think this share will get a re-rating in March when production commences and further more if drill results from crater mountain are as good as the company is expecting them to be. Just my opinion DYOR.


----------



## Putty7 (17 March 2010)

*Re: GOA - Gold Aura*



Putty7 said:


> Got a few of these last week looking for a March-April run, a lot of upside for a small cap gold explorer soon to be producer, The Sao Chico Gold Project in Brasil cranks up in March with an estimated $340 USD production cost for 20,000 ounce per annum production, Crater Mountain in PNG is setting up to commence drilling next year and Market Cap is still low at 29 million with very minor debt. Its just my opinion but think this share will get a re-rating in March when production commences and further more if drill results from crater mountain are as good as the company is expecting them to be. Just my opinion DYOR.




The timing was out but still holding a fair package of these at .032c, with the plant now departed Australia and arriving in April and commissioning to then commence, now looking at May for the Sao Chico Gold Project in Brasil to start production, Crater Mountains second stage is being advanced with the road being upgraded and benching to follow to allow drilling. All going well they could be a small scale self funded gold producer by the end of the year.


----------



## drunkestdriver (24 April 2010)

Sao Chico – Update on production commencement
● As a result of documentation delays related to importation licence approval for the processing equipment, the shipment is now scheduled for early May for delivery to site in the second half of July.

Ive been following GOA for about a year now in regards to the sao chico mine, because it sounds so good, but it seems to have delay after dalay.

does anyone have an opinion or any info on this latest delay?


----------



## boronia (1 July 2010)

Here is a rough multiple's calculation for this stock:

Given,
- 12 months production (using gravity separation) unit is 24,000 oz
- Gold price is 1,000 $/oz
- Costs are 400 $/oz
Then,
- Earnings are about 14.4 million

Given,
- Profits tax of 40% goes to owner (WM)
Then,
- Net earnings are 8.64 million

Given,
- Mkt Cap is about 20 million dollars
Then 
- Mkt Cap to 2010/11 earnings multiple is 2.3, which seems pretty low

This (potentially conservative) multiple discounts any exploration success of their PNG projects which is underway


----------



## Putty7 (1 July 2010)

boronia said:


> Here is a rough multiple's calculation for this stock:
> 
> Given,
> - 12 months production (using gravity separation) unit is 24,000 oz
> ...




I think Springtree getting involved has put a lot of punters off this one boronia, a lot of dillution to keep feeding the top heavy board its salaries for little achievements to date, not down ramping, I held these at one point and elected to sell them after the Springtree announcement, I hope they do well for you but just keep and eye on the downside as well, best of luck.


----------



## boronia (4 July 2010)

Putty7 said:


> I think Springtree getting involved has put a lot of punters off this one boronia, a lot of dillution to keep feeding the top heavy board its salaries for little achievements to date, not down ramping, I held these at one point and elected to sell them after the Springtree announcement, I hope they do well for you but just keep and eye on the downside as well, best of luck.




Hmmm good point Putty7, I haven't factored in the dilution factor associated with the Springtree loan - this is going to change all of the above numbers. Thanks for the head's up


----------



## lawyer82 (27 October 2010)

waiting for some good announcements, it seems like a good story! Surely, once production starts, the only way is up?


----------



## Sean K (27 October 2010)

Has anyone seen how much the EDs earn of this company.

Starr: $275k
Chapple: $206k

Plus all the free options they've been giving each other the past few years...

How much has the company earn't or even likely too?

I am flabbergasted at the payments to management of exploration companies. They should be on ZIP until they earn the company a profit!


----------



## boronia (7 November 2010)

The last couple of weeklies show this stock trending above 30 and 60 day moving averages. Last week's volume was the strongest in the 12 months. 

I wonder if finally there will be some news around the Sao Chico gravity plant arriving on site for commissioning. Recently GOA have farmed a portion of the Sao Chico show to Kenai Resources (in a rather complex way that is difficult to understand) in order to focus on the Crater Mountain (PNG) property drilling program which they started on Nov 1. If they can repeat some of the drilling results that have been found before (see below) then this just might turn out to be a company maker.

http://www.newguineagold.ca/projects/crater/CraterMtnTechReport.html


----------



## Dangerous (20 November 2010)

prediction - late Nov/early dec trading halt, amazing drilling resuls in PNG, price goes ape droppings, trading halt, capital raising and then...... announce some time next March that Brazil equipment has arrived again. (remember this was going to be producing from March 10)

Good little trading stock though....


----------



## Miner (21 November 2010)

Dangerous said:


> prediction - late Nov/early dec trading halt, amazing drilling resuls in PNG, price goes ape droppings, trading halt, capital raising and then...... announce some time next March that Brazil equipment has arrived again. (remember this was going to be producing from March 10)
> 
> Good little trading stock though....




Hi Dangerous

Great prediction on GOA.
Probably if it is predicted on stars then this prediction should go to astrostuff thread as well or if it was predicted over a glass of red on saturday then >>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Dangerous (22 November 2010)

yeah i got out after booking a 40% profit in a fortnight and put in a smaller order at a lower price.

if i miss out, i miss out, but would not be surprised to see this go ape droppings in the next few weeks


----------



## boronia (20 February 2011)

BRW magazine mentions GOA this week which may give the SP a bit of short term support. 

Fundamentally this stock still looks good, Sao Chico still has not come on line and is overdue for an update, but the big opportunity is still Crater Mtn and the pending results from the deep drilling program.

Technically, the head's look oversold and the options look very attractive, IMO.

boronia


----------



## boronia (5 March 2011)

Today NCM announced the following from their Wafi Golpu Project in PNG:
_
The latest drill hole returned an 883-metre intersection grading 2.15 per cent copper and 2.23 grams of gold a tonne from a depth of 913 metres. It is the highest-grade intersection to date at the Golpu system, which was extended 70 metres to the north by the hole.

The partners had previously told the market the resource estimate at Wafi-Golpu stood at 16 million ounces of gold and 4.9 million tonnes of copper, but that it had the potential to be expanded to a world-class 30 million ounces of gold and 8 million tonnes of copper._

Interestingly, 

_Mr Macnab's view is that the diatreme-breccia zone outlined at Nevera is analogous to the diatreme-hosted geological setting at the 6.5Moz Wafi Creek _

boronia


----------



## Slipperz (26 March 2011)

Bad news the PNG govt has said down tools!

No licence means no gold


----------



## Crom (26 March 2011)

The announcement only applies to Ferg Island, not Crater Mtn or Sao Chico.  As such there is still plenty of gold!

My thoughts re the announcement are why did they not clarify to the MKT that their other sites are unaffected.  Why also did they not advise that the likelihood of mining Ferg Island was always slim.

While I still rate the spec potential of this stock (have a holding and trade it as well), I am dissapointed with management and the panic this announcement caused.  It needed to more fully explain the situation re all GOA's operations, and I would hope that in the light of the panic selling they caused, they will issue further guidance re their fundamentals on Monday morning.

Cheers


----------



## late_start (27 April 2011)

Anyone know what is happenning to GOA? Since this morning, 29% jump so far..


----------



## derty (27 April 2011)

There was a recent article in the AFR about Peter MacNab and his involvement in the discovery of Frieda River, Misima, Wafi-Golpu and Lihir that went on to mention his current role with GOA and Crater Mt. 

There is also pending drilling results from Crater Mt. 

It is probably a combination of the two that caused today's run.


----------



## Slipperz (27 April 2011)

derty said:


> There was a recent article in the AFR about Peter MacNab and his involvement in the discovery of Frieda River, Misima, Wafi-Golpu and Lihir that went on to mention his current role with GOA and Crater Mt.
> 
> There is also pending drilling results from Crater Mt.
> 
> It is probably a combination of the two that caused today's run.




Certainly beat the market today didn't it!


----------



## alexc2005 (9 November 2011)

What is happening with this stock?

Positive announcement and down 13% at the moment?

Should have got out at 5c!!


----------



## springhill (31 July 2012)

*POSITIVE METALLURGICAL RESULTS FOR CRATER MOUNTAIN, PNG*
Highlights
-Metallurgical testwork confirms good recovery from Mixing Zone deposit
-Standard 75 micron crushing with agitation cyanide leaching recovers some 80% of the gold.
-Company believes over 90% gold recoverable by ultra-fine grinding and agitation cyanide leaching

*SIGNIFICANT GRAPHITE DEPOSIT AT GOLDEN GATE PROJECT AT CROYDON, QUEENSLAND*
-Previously estimated 20Mt @ 5.5% graphite
-Near surface graphite mineralisation was drilled in the 1980’s and confirmed by further drilling in the 1990’s at “Golden Gate” Project
-Strong graphite exceeding 7.5 meters in thickness has been outlined


GRAPHITE OVER 50% AT JOLLY TAR PROSPECT, CROYDON PROJECT QLD
● High visual content reported – over 50% graphite in drill hole widths of in excess of 10 meters in holes drilled for gold at Jolly Tar
● Graphite reported in 53 of 59 drill holes along strike for ~800 metres
● Drilled area is east of a strong persistent gradient array IP anomaly that has yet to be drill tested
● This new IP anomaly may represent a large undiscovered graphite and/or gold zone
● Jolly Tar now a graphite and gold target
● Plans for drill programme underway


----------

